# Breeding CRS



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

I've thought about the idea for some time but I'm still at that point where research is vital before I just go with a gut move  I had a couple of questions that can be hopefully answered by people that already have bred or are breeding CRS.

1. Whats the optimal setup equipment wise (10g? 5g? etc)

2. How many shrimp would be good to start out with, and what grade

3. Estimation of the price to upkeep shrimp

If you have any pointers or just blurts of information that you would think I would find useful by all means post it!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks in Advance,
Luc


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

have you had shrimps before? if not, i suggest you start off with cherries. and then move up to CRS when you think you are ready. 

but to answer your questions. the bigger the better so i would go with a 10g

to start out with, 10-20 to establish a breeding colony. start off with the lowest grade. CRS can get expensive.

upkeep for shrimps is fairly cheap but the initial purchase is expensive. you would wanna get ADA soil which can get pretty expensive. 

GL with your shrimps


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

See below.



Luc said:


> I've thought about the idea for some time but I'm still at that point where research is vital before I just go with a gut move  I had a couple of questions that can be hopefully answered by people that already have bred or are breeding CRS.
> 
> 1. Whats the optimal setup equipment wise (10g? 5g? etc)
> 
> ...


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info ! I think I'll start with a 10 gallon get 4-6 females and one male to start and have them be lower grades


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Could I just run a sponge filter ?


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

yess...
u might want more males... what if that one dies?
what if that one cant produce?
ull be SOL


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Very true haha Do you breed shrimp kei?


----------



## pc1 (Feb 27, 2011)

They really are not as hard as people think. I have found 1 Major key is consistency. Try to keep your levels even, temps even. You dont want large swings in any of your chemical levels, ph and so forth. A good diet is essential as well.


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

yes luc, im breeding shrimps atm. lots of types


----------

